# ht/media room soon



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,
haven't posted in a long time.. starting an ht/media room this coming winter.

room specs 13.5wide * 22 long * 9 high. 
on the left side ( 22f ) its concrete and the top side ( 13.5f - screen ) is also concrete.
I plan to also have my home office either at the back of it.. or in a seperate room attached to it.
( trying to skip having to get two high end pc's )

I'm thinking having them in separate adjacent rooms would be wiser.. and quieter too.
But would like to at least be able to view the screen somewhat from the office. like a low reflection glass between the walls. not to be able to watch.. mostly to configure the pc to display via projector etc from the pc room.

Anyone has done something similar to this ?

you guys think I should made double insulated walls and ceiling ( reducing an already small room ? )
I'd like 2 rows of seating.. so the back row would be raised.

i'm not a fan of carpets.. so I was thinking of getting some unfinished hardwood and finishing them in a dark flat finish.

thoughts.. comments .. ideas is what i'm looking for 

cheers!
Liver


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,
I think my thread should be moved to the build area.

here are 2 drawings I made.


















I can either remove the little office room in the back and seal off that window and gain another 9feet long
or keep as is.
current size would be 17-1/2 * 13-1/2 
removed office 26-1/2 * 13-1/2

what you guys think ?


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

I forgot to add the room under the stairs









I would most likely put a black curtain there to hide a bar fridge, popcorn machine, microwave, sink, subwoofer and under the stairs possibly the amps, and other goodies.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Bare timber floor!..not a good idea..You should at least have a thick throw rug in front of the screen..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

oh ok..thanks.. 
the reason is because of reflection ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes..that's one of the reasons..
With bare boards the acoustics in the room will be very bright, which will produce echoes and the blurring of voices from the centre channel..
The room needs to be acoustically dead as much as possible to give a clear reproduction of the sound..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of carpet.. any other products can be used to get the same effect ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Cork tiles would also help considerably..if you felt inclined to go to that extent..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,
thanks for the advise.. so instead of hardwood.. cork tiles for the flooring.
anything under the cork tiles ? its currently concrete ( bare foundation floor ).
I'm thinking I should seal the concrete with a good epoxy paint, then some kind of subfloor ? 
but i'm afraid the subfloor may vibrate ?

for the walls, I was thinking 2 layers of 5/8" drywall with green glue in between them. inside I would put the safe'n'sound from roxul.

ceiling would be the same.

Should I stagger the joints on the drywall ? so the first layer is started at 2feet the 4 feet etc.. then second layer starts at 4feet then 4 etc. so the seams are not at the same spots.

Would hanging the drywall with those steel hangers be better then directly on the studs ?
and one last question for now, would 16" or 24" on center be better ?
and would double walls with an air space between them give me much improvement over a single wall ( 2x6 or 2x4's. )

thanks again !


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

LiVeR said:


> Hi,
> thanks for the advise.. so instead of hardwood.. cork tiles for the flooring.
> anything under the cork tiles ? its currently concrete ( bare foundation floor ).
> I'm thinking I should seal the concrete with a good epoxy paint, then some kind of subfloor ?
> but i'm afraid the subfloor may vibrate ?


I think you can apply the cork tiles directly to the concrete, but I'm no expert in construction techniques..
You really need to contact Ted White (on this forum) and speak to him about that and other construction matters..



> for the walls, I was thinking 2 layers of 5/8" drywall with green glue in between them. inside I would put the safe'n'sound from roxul.


That sounds OK to me, but again there are more experienced people on here to qualify that..





> Should I stagger the joints on the drywall ? so the first layer is started at 2feet the 4 feet etc.. then second layer starts at 4feet then 4 etc. so the seams are not at the same spots.
> 
> Would hanging the drywall with those steel hangers be better then directly on the studs ?
> and one last question for now, would 16" or 24" on center be better ?
> ...


Again Ted White's your man..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

rethinking the room size..
i'm thinking the 13-1/2 will not be enough.. as once I make insulated walls i'm more looking like 12' or even less.
i'm thinking of 2 rows of bucket theator seats.

here's my new idea..
I have a room under the garage, I built it for storage.. its not that high ( its lowest point is 7' at the I beams and 96" at its high point the steel ceiling with rebar and concrete. so its concrete all around except for an entrance thats 36" wide. Would steel I beams cause some wierd sounds. I would drywall it from A to Z and still insulate it... but i'm thinking it would be alot better for sound attenuation as its literally outside of the house.. only sound would travel in vibrations throught the concrete or via the 36" opening which I would close with an exterior door.

also, if thats the case, how would you ventilate the place ? I was thinking of making holes through the wall and hooking it up to the furnase system.. or could simply vent it with a little forced air fan and an opening on the other side. I'm thinking the venting instead of furnase would be better for sound.. as it wouldn't travel directly through the house through the ducts.

that concrete room is 26x33x7( 8' between the beams )
I figure I could still use 8 feet height as there is no I beams close to the projection wall.. so I could easily fit a 12' screen. it would be closer to the ground. but that room would allow for some great speaker options, positionning.

for the screen.. I was looking at the "lunette" screen from Elite screens.. I love the idea of having the curved image that surrounds you and fixes the pincushion effect and it looks like imax a bit he he

what you guys think about all that..
also.. i heard that maelstrom-x speakers are not in production anymore.. I'm sad.. was soo hoping to do a build on one of those monster speakers with a behringer ep4000. he he

Cheers!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

LiVeR,
I too like the look of hardwood floors. To help with reflections you could use a reclaimed wood flooring that is not planed perfectly flat and has some imperfections, knots, and gouges. 2. Use hardwood in selected areas like at the front stage for example, and carpet the rest. This is a common design in recording studios to have live and dead sections of flooring in the same room. 3. Make sure your floor and ceiling as well as walls are not parallel. These applications should help, yet give you the look you want.


----------

